

Show HN: HipHopHeads.com – a community driven calendar for hip-hop release dates - companyhen
http://www.hiphopheads.com

======
companyhen
I'm the founder of the r/hiphopheads subreddit.

The hiphopheads.com app features a post type for albums/release dates, where a
user can enter the artist, title, art, release date, etc. for past and
upcoming albums. The website will take the dates and arrange them into a
monthly release calendar. Each album is editable like a Wikipedia article, so
when new info comes out another user can contribute to it.

Thanks for checking the site out. I have a lot of features I want to add, but
didn't want to sit on the site forever and decided to put it out there.

